# Rocket League



## Darren

Does anybody else here play this, other than @beers? Seems like CoFo would have a few players.


----------



## beers

No problem.
What a save!


----------



## Intel_man

I have the game... play it occasionally, but I'm terrible at it.


----------



## beers

Intel_man said:


> I have the game... play it occasionally, but I'm terrible at it.


Same here, but it's all in good fun.

You should join us sometime  
http://steamcommunity.com/id/beers


----------



## Darren

Intel_man said:


> I have the game... play it occasionally, but I'm terrible at it.



That's what's great about it, being terrible is just as much if not more fun than being good at it. I had a match earlier where the ball ever so slowly rolled into the goal while the replay showed 5 of the 6 players straight whiff it while it crept in. The skill depth in that game is nuts though, so everyone sucks really depending on who you ask. 



beers said:


> Same here



lol


----------



## Origin Saint

I play a little  says the guy with 136 hours in it since mid-December 2015.

I'd like to think I'm alright.  I try to play it about once a day.  One of my favorite multiplayer games of all time, I'd have to say.  I'm open for invites whenever!

EDIT:  In case anyone wants to be Steam friends and isn't already username carries from here: Origin Saint.


----------



## Darren

I've had it since April 19th I think and about to crack 70 hours. So.... 2 hours a day average since I bought it.


----------



## Origin Saint

Darren said:


> So.... 2 hours a day average since I bought it.



RL is lyfe

Sometimes it's honestly seriously hard to stop playing though lol.  I'm only at about an hour a day at this point haha.


----------



## Origin Saint

http://www.rocketleaguegame.com/news/2016/06/june-20-update/

I'm ready .  @beers  get the Svedka ready, my friend


----------



## beers

That actually sounds pretty sweet.

My body is ready.


----------



## Darren

PAINTED WHEELS... YUUUUSSSSSSS

Post game celebrations look cool too. Will be nice to be able to show off your car.

This is a surprisingly well made and hyped up trailer for some DLC.


----------



## Origin Saint

Neo Tokyo now downloading for Eastern timezone.

Let's car ball.


----------



## Neo31511

I play on the PS4 from time to time. Usually either when I get home from work or after a few drinks later in the evening


----------



## Darren

Been getting back into RL after not playing much for a month or two. Seems like the overall skill level has increased a lot and even prospect tier are pulling off aerials and what not. I bought the Aftershock car and it handles super well in the air for aerial stuff. Probably because it's like half plane half car.


----------



## Intel_man

Darren said:


> I bought the Aftershock car and it handles super well in the air for aerial stuff.


I thought the dlc cars are just skins and all cars play the same?


----------



## Darren

Intel_man said:


> I thought the dlc cars are just skins and all cars play the same?



There are slight variations. They're all the same acceleration and speed but each car handles slightly differently. Namely turn radius and overall "weightiness" and air handling. Also they have different hitboxes, with some cars being larger than others.


----------



## Intel_man

Darren said:


> There are slight variations. They're all the same acceleration and speed but each car handles slightly differently. Namely turn radius and overall "weightiness" and air handling. Also they have different hitboxes, with some cars being larger than others.


I was not aware of that... hmm...

Oh well... back to Cities Skylines.


----------



## salvage-this

I play a lot with my co workers.  I'm pretty bad, but the game is still a ton of fun at the lower levels


----------



## Darren

salvage-this said:


> I play a lot with my co workers.  I'm pretty bad, but the game is still a ton of fun at the lower levels



"I'm pretty bad".

*posts rank noticeably higher than mine*

Although my rank is just perma-busted. Ask @beers, I ain't no friggin Prospect 2.


----------



## Origin Saint




----------



## Darren

This just announced. This is weird.


----------



## Origin Saint

They sure know how to make a hype trailer.  I'm pumped.


----------



## C4C

I played RL previously but haven't played it due to my lack of an Xbox controller, and lack of support for a racing wheel haha.


Darren said:


> This just announced. This is weird.



Rocket Mario League Cart


----------



## Origin Saint

I don't know whats more impressive: My internet here working well enough for that long, or the fact I went on a 8 game winning streak from Prospect II to Challenger I...


----------



## Darren

Origin Saint said:


> I don't know whats more impressive: My internet here working well enough for that long, or the fact I went on a 8 game winning streak from Prospect II to Challenger I...


I just played 4 matches ranked as Silver 1. I didn't know it was possible for people to be so bad that it actually makes it impossible for me to play. Like, I can't describe it but I've pretty much honed my playstyle by playing with @beers and some of my friends. I can't function with people that don't know what they're doing. And my rank continues to hold steady and even drop. 

Halp.


----------



## Darren

RL pls. Rank system is busted.


----------



## Intel_man

That's savage.


----------



## Darren

Seems like the biggest update yet. 

http://www.rocketleaguegame.com/game-info/rumble/


----------



## Origin Saint

Darren said:


> Seems like the biggest update yet.
> 
> http://www.rocketleaguegame.com/game-info/rumble/


#GoodGuyPsyonix


----------



## Darren

This update is insanity.

https://gfycat.com/ScarceSociableBobcat


----------



## Darren

The free DLC train continues.


----------



## Origin Saint

Darren said:


> The free DLC train continues.








PS Psyonix, I still want a gamemode where you play as boats instead of cars...


----------



## beers

ermagherd it happened


----------



## Darren

beers said:


> ermagherd it happened


That's what happens when you play without me dragging you down.


----------



## beers

Darren said:


> That's what happens when you play without me dragging you down.


----------



## Darren

178 hours and I finally broke out of Prospect. That took way too long.


----------



## Darren

Darren said:


> 178 hours and I finally broke out of Prospect. That took way too long.


Aaand I'm back.


----------



## beers

Darren said:


> Aaand I'm back.


When we going to play again sucka?


----------



## Intel_man

I think if I played with you guys... I'd throw you guys right back down to the bottom. I'm so bad at that game.


----------



## beers

Intel_man said:


> I'd throw you guys right back down to the bottom.


It's okay some of us are filthy silvers


----------



## Origin Saint

beers said:


> It's okay some of us are filthy silvers


lolrekt


----------



## Darren

beers said:


> It's okay some of us are filthy silvers


@beers was banned for insulting a moderator.


----------



## beers

Any of you still play this garbage?


----------



## Darren

Poorly


----------



## Origin Saint

Eh.


----------



## salvage-this

I play quite a bit still.  Trying to lean positioning a bit better for 2s and 3s


----------



## beers

Rank resets are always fun.

We beat us a grand champ:


----------



## Darren

I'm about to rage quit this matchmaking. Look at these scores and my points vs my teammates. Yet I'm still literally at the bottom and being matched with people that just got the game. I don't claim to be good really but this is really getting old considering I've played 220+ hours and am being put on teams with people that bought the game this week.

One of these was a 5 minute overtime and my teammates have probably played the game 5 hours combined judging by levels. Drops me 2 divs after carrying the previous 4 of 6 matches and gaining 1 div in the process. The other 2 were forfeits within a matter of minutes because the other team was just getting crushed. 

Gawd damn. 

/rant


----------



## beers

This game seriously hates you.  I've never seen someone be held down that hard, even when you have super win streaks.  

You definitely play better than bronze 1 cancer


----------



## Origin Saint

beers said:


> You definitely play better than bronze 1 cancer


He obviously just needs to git gud.


----------



## Darren

Origin Saint said:


> He obviously just needs to git gud.


I know I'm not as good as you guys, especially not consistently but this is seriously getting to be bullshit. On the plus side I can practice dribbling easily on these guys.

Had this match not long after the above. I scored the other teams goal too. Bronze 2 now... wooo...


----------



## white52

Me:Calculated.
Enemy1: savage
Enemy2:#$%@#*&^


----------



## beers

What a save!

Any of you fools still play this?


----------



## Intel_man

beers said:


> What a save!
> 
> Any of you fools still play this?


no. I've been playing a lot of "school". 


And a little bit of The Fractured But Whole.


----------



## _Kyle_

I play it, but I am horrible at it. Never been good at it, and I suspect I never will.


----------



## Darren

Deerling7 said:


> I play it, but I am horrible at it. Never been good at it, and I suspect I never will.


Same. 

300 hours played. Am trash relative to a lot of people.


----------

